# TO 20 fluids



## smithed

I have a 1954 TO 20 and need to know about fluids. There is a dip stick on the side of the tractor in front of rear axle. Is this the dip stick for the entire system, or is this just for the PTO? There is a fill nut on top of the gear bock but no dip stick. Is it OK to run universal hydro fluid for this system? I live in northern Mich and will use this in the winter so need it to work in cold conditions


----------



## smithed

*Help*

Not sure if I did not ask the question right or not. Cant believe nobody out there does not kn ow the answer to my question. Any help?


----------



## shona13

G,Day smithed .
The tractor uses the same oil for the transmission and the engine .engine oil.

Check the oil on the dipstick if it looks milky is has water in it best to drain it and refill with new oil it takes seven gallons and the drain plug is a big plug undreneath near the rear axle make sure you have a big enough drain tin because when you take the plug out you wont get it back in, let it drain for a while and if you have any pour a couple of gallons of diesel into the gearbox just to flush out any debri that will be in the bottom of the gearbox, the filler plug is next to the gearstick and the dipstick is on the right hand side about where your right heel would be make sure you refit the plug with the big copper washer or thread tape fill her up and away you go.
It is a good idea to keep the tractor under cover or at least covered up the water gets into the gearbox through the gearstick ,there are no seals around the Ball on the gearstick so any water around there goes into the gearbox.

Happy days .
Hutch.


----------



## Sanddawg

Apologize for the late reply, been traveling overseas and first time in awhile I've had some free time.

You should use GL-1 specification oil (90wt Mineral Oil). Personally... I get mine at Tractor Supply (SKU Number: 0806600), It will say for Ford tractors but the same weight of oil is required for the Ferggie's Transmission / Hydraulics / Differential. 

Motor oil:

Suggested engine oil SAE weights below was taken from the TO-20 owner's manual.

-Fill (6qts) with SAE 30WT engine oil for temps above 50F.
-Use SAE 20WT for temps below 50F.
-For temps below 10F use SAE 10WT engine oil.

I use a Multi-weight oil in my TO-20 (Valvoline Premium Conventional Motor Oil, 10/30WT). Brand of oil is up to you!

If you would like a copy of the Ferguson TO-20 Owner's Manual PM me your Email address and I will see if I can forward it to you if it isn't to large for the bandwidth at my location.

Coolant:

I use a 50/50 mix of Prestone Antifreeze/Coolant. Note: fill the radiator to just above the tubes inside the radiator (1-2 inches below the rad. cap neck), mine drips out the overflow tube when over filled until it finds it's level.


----------



## aaronvan

Would these recommendations also be appropriate for a '55 TEa?

Thanks


----------



## Sanddawg

Here's a copy of the TEA-20 manual, look at page #5 for suggested oil weights to be used.

http://rune.sahlberg.se/Workshop_repair_manual_TE20.pdf

It says to use 40WT oil for the transmisson / differentual / hydraulics, oils have improved greatly since the time this manual was written. Unless you are in sub-zero conditions 40WT seems a little thin. I use the 90WT Mineral Oil in my Ferggie with great results and lubrication in the hot climate I live in (90-110F temps all summer, winters get below freezing only a few weeks of the year).


----------



## aaronvan

Thanks for the reply.Ya 40 does seem kinda light for me.we will be hovering around freezing in a month or so and will average -10c until feb or march.Maybe 20 or 30,and same with the engine oil?

Thanks again


----------

